# Phasmids



## Lukony (Jun 20, 2006)

I have looked around for a bit and can't find much info on this. So, does anyone knows of any Phasmids that will eat platns that you can usually find at the local gardening shop?


----------



## wuwu (Jun 20, 2006)

most phasmids will eat rose leaves and some will take ivy.


----------



## infinity (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.microcosmos.org.uk/phasmid_foodplants.htm

=has a list of plants and phasmids that eat them... However, the less common the plant, often the less common the phasmid! What i did yesterday actually was to take a walk in a 20m radius or so from my house and just pick samples of plants, then identify them later so I have a list of food plants accessible to me (cheaper than buying).


----------



## Evil_Berzerker (Apr 19, 2007)

u dont even ned to buy, they all eat bramble and privet and you can get privet from anyone who has a privet hedge, i usually slyly chore some when noones lookin since my neighbour cut his privet hedge coz it was severly over grown, brample can be found no bother in woods, its blackberry plants but watch out coz theyre thorny as razorwire. you dont need to buy any plants at all


----------

